# litter



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

okay so what litter do you use in your rats litter box? is there anything else you can use besides the exspesive stuff for small animals at the pet stores? any feedback would be helpful, thanks! =]


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I use Carefresh, but I'm going to switch to Aspen today, because Carefresh expenses can add up after a while, lol.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I use aspen in my boys' litterbox.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Ditto on the aspen.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i use cat litter. with the deoterizing crystals. though i don't have it in their cage any more. they just tip it over.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I use this stuff called aspen crumble - it's pretty cheap. I've read on other forums a lot of people like using "yesterday's news" it's like, old newspaper made into pellets. 

also, I heard that corn cob (although, it's cheap) has a bad habit of growing mold - so don't use it. Someone said that it grew mold overnight in their cage! 

lastly - it's not recommended to use cat litter - especially if it's the clumping kind. I don't remember why . . .maybe because they might eat it?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

YN is cat litter but yeahhh don't use regular cat litter ever. I use YN... it molded once, never did figure out why, but other than that it's been great.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not sure whether to try Yesterdays News or Aspen instead of my Carefresh, or if just to stick with using Carefresh :? for their bedding


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

> I'm not sure whether to try Yesterdays News or Aspen instead of my Carefresh, or if just to stick with using Carefresh Confused for their bedding


Well, if it works for you and fits into your budget, keep up with it. *thumbs up*

But if there's something you don't like about it (the smell, the dustiness, the cost), then you can just try swapping out and testing out other kinds until you find something that suits all your needs.

The reason I use aspen is because it's an affordable, aesthetically pleasing, absorbent and smell-goody P) bedding without any harmful oils in it. I swear by the stuff and use it with my ball python as well.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> Well, if it works for you and fits into your budget, keep up with it. *thumbs up*


It is quite costly, Â£3.29 for a 10litre bag. I think I'll have a look round to see if I can find some anywhere before I next run out of Carefresh . The smell is a bit odd, but I wouldn't say it was a bad smell.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I use Yesterday's News in their litter boxes, fabric everywhere else. Though it is made for small animals as well, the cat type is the same size and much cheaper. So I get that. Any unscented rolled-paper cat litter is fine, but clay or clumping cat litters are not, because the rats may eat it and it can cause blockages in their system. 

I have used Carefresh (or the generic version) but it didn't do as well on odor, and in the FN they just threw it out on the floor.

Aspen worked all right.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't have a litter box in my cage- I use fleece for the bottom of it. I will have to take an updated pic.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, I went through one of those big bags of carefresh that costs like 20 dollars, for my animals. IN ONE CLEAN!!! Pooh, i couldve brought junk food XD..

....milk duds =)


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

My boys have taken to sleeping in and throwing their aspen around so I've decided to try Yesterday's News to see if it works better. I loved aspen save for that one part; I just don't like vacuuming every day. 

Anyway, I used to use YN with my ferrets so I'm hoping it'll work out as good as the aspen and hopefully even better.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i have heard that yesterdays news has little glass chunks. i think i read that somewhere on here a long time ago.???? dunno. but i would just make sure they dont eat it.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Er... why would it have glass chunks? :O


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Skitza said:


> i have heard that yesterdays news has little glass chunks. i think i read that somewhere on here a long time ago.???? dunno. but i would just make sure they dont eat it.


Yes, that was over two years ago. No reports have been made since.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Did that implication have something to do with the recycling process or something? Just curious.


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

If you use YN, make sure it is soy based ink on the paper. Other inks can cause sickness among other things.


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to use Carefresh but my boys had sever alergies to it due to it can be VERY dusty. I switched to Yesterdays News, but If you don't want the cat litter version Petsmart carries a Small animal Version of it in a very good sized bag. Its about 16 dollars for a 20 pound bag and it lasts me a good 4-5 cage cleanings and thats my big ferret cage. At school with my smaller two level cage one bag lasted me a full 9 cage changes (one cleaning a week)

There is also scented beddign that I used to mixwith YN, it came in Mint, lavender and rose. Mint and Lavender really calm them down and it reduced stress levels..but my rats with their alergies were better off without it. Each rat is different its a matter of trial and error until you find the bedding that works for you and your babies . ^^


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I use aspen for the most part and was using cat litter in the actual litter pants. Guess the cat litter will have to go. I haven't had any problems with it, but after today I don't want to take any chances. Has anyone ever heard of using rabbit food as a bedding. With over 20 rats to take care of I am looking for a cheaper but good source of bedding.


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

I use aspen right now. I did use the care fresh alone with the aspen they like to lay on it but it's getting harder to get in my area. I'm trying to switch to using towel/fleece which two of my boys like more then the aspen. out of the other 3 2 of them like it but the third one just got sick...again.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I use sunseed's recycled newspaper bedding. It hasn't hit major chains yet, but when it does I'm guessing YN will be history for most of you. It's about half the price, absorbs twice as much, and has no smell after they do their buisness in it.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

I've recently just purchased carefresh (was using cut up card, not the best) Not sure if i like it one bit though! I don't like the smell, has anyone else had this problem? I'll finish the carefresh and switch to Aspen i think.


----------

